# Dawson County Bear back from the taxidermist



## gcs (Mar 29, 2021)

We got to bring my wife’s bear home from the taxidermist this past weekend. Trophy Takers Taxidermist did a great job on my wife’s bear. She killed the bear in Dawson County November of 2019. The big boy tipped the scales at 477 lbs. I’m not sure on the records for black bears killed in Georgia by women, but  I would say she would be towards the top of the list, especially for Dawson County


----------



## Buckman18 (Mar 29, 2021)

Looks good! I live 2 miles from his shop and Chris is an excellent taxidermist. He currently has one of mine and is doing a rug.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 29, 2021)

Looks great !!!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Mar 29, 2021)

Nice.

Congratulations to your wife.


----------



## jbogg (Mar 29, 2021)

Congrats to your wife, and that is one heck of a bear. Chris does a fine job.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Mar 30, 2021)

Man that looks great! I remember seeing either an article or post by you when that beast was shot. Nice bear and beautiful mount!!


----------



## Thunder Head (Mar 30, 2021)

Looks awesome!


----------



## bear claw (Mar 30, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## fatback (Mar 30, 2021)

That’s a great looking mount. Congrats to your wife on a great bear.


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 30, 2021)

That is awesome!  Getting a bear is on my bucket list.


----------



## twoheartedale (Mar 30, 2021)

Looks great!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2021)

That looks awesome! I'd have to make payments for a couple years!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Mar 30, 2021)

jbogg said:


> Congrats to your wife, and that is one heck of a bear. Chris does a fine job.




He has done a lot of work for me.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 30, 2021)

That is a beautiful bear!!  The mount surely does do it justice!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Raylander (Mar 30, 2021)

That’s a big bear. Nice ??


----------



## Geezer Ray (Mar 30, 2021)

I remember reading about her kill. Super bear and nice mount too.


----------



## THE HATCHET MAN (Mar 30, 2021)

That is a fine looking bear. Congrats.


----------



## Para Bellum (Mar 30, 2021)

Stud!


----------



## antharper (Mar 30, 2021)

Beautiful mount , I like that form a lot , congrats to your wife !


----------



## antharper (Mar 30, 2021)

I don’t recall the hunt , got any pictures of the hunt to share


----------



## gcs (Mar 30, 2021)

Rabun said:


> That is a beautiful bear!!  The mount surely does do it justice!!  Congratulations!


I agree. The taxidermist told us after tanning the hide, it would be smaller after drying. It still turned out pretty big. Pictures doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## gcs (Mar 30, 2021)

antharper said:


> I don’t recall the hunt , got any pictures of the hunt to share


----------



## splatek (Mar 31, 2021)

Look at the size of the head on that beast! Whoa!
Congrats and great looking mount.


----------



## Jason C (Apr 1, 2021)

That looks awesome!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 1, 2021)

Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Apr 1, 2021)

Man that thing looks amazing! Congrats to the wife.


----------



## Cwb19 (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice mount congrats to your wife


----------



## bany (Apr 2, 2021)

Great mount y’all did! Looks great too, she’s smiling all over again isn’t she!


----------



## twincedargap (Apr 9, 2021)

Nice.  Glad to see it was mounted in a natural way.  I mean w/out the snarling teeth you see in most mounts.  BTW, what did the skull measure?  Did you get an age back from the DNR?


----------



## gcs (Apr 10, 2021)

twincedargap said:


> Nice.  Glad to see it was mounted in a natural way.  I mean w/out the snarling teeth you see in most mounts.  BTW, what did the skull measure?  Did you get an age back from the DNR?



We haven’t heard anything back from the dnr on the age of the bear. I haven‘t had the skull officially scored. When we took the bear to the taxidermist, we told them we want to have a skull mount also.  When we picked up the skull, they had removed the back part. I guess they did that to help remove some of the brain matter. I measured the skull myself, and I came up with 19”. I’m guessing if it had the other part that was cut off, it might have went 20”


----------



## Para Bellum (Apr 11, 2021)

Absolutely awesome bear.  Congrats to her.


----------



## Mattval (Apr 17, 2021)

That's a monster.  Congratulations!  
What rifle, caliber and bullet did she shoot it with?


----------



## gcs (Apr 17, 2021)

Mattval said:


> That's a monster.  Congratulations!
> What rifle, caliber and bullet did she shoot it with?


Rifle: Sako 75 
Caliber: 7mm-08
Bullet: 140 grain nosler bt 
The bear only went 25 yards after the shot.


----------



## Mattval (Apr 18, 2021)

gcs said:


> Rifle: Sako 75
> Caliber: 7mm-08
> Bullet: 140 grain nosler bt
> The bear only went 25 yards after the shot.


WOW  not even a super,duper,ultra magnum!


----------



## gcs (Apr 18, 2021)

Mattval said:


> WOW  not even a super,duper,ultra magnum!


She just had great shot placement. She killed a 275 lb. bear two years before she killed this big boy and dropped it in its tracks. She was using the same gun and ammo.


----------



## deathwish (Apr 22, 2021)

Do you happen to have the length and the girth of the bear?


----------



## gcs (Apr 23, 2021)

deathwish said:


> Do you happen to have the length and the girth of the bear?


No, we didn’t measure it.  Just had the weight from the processo.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 27, 2021)

That is freaking gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## deathwish (Apr 27, 2021)

gcs said:


> No, we didn’t measure it.  Just had the weight from the processo.


What did he score boone crockett?


----------

